# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  im not bashing venomous snake owners but...

## mommanessy247

i fail to understand WHY people feel the need to own venomous snakes. is there a thrill factor to it? you know they can, at any moment of even the slightest carelessness, kill you & the snake wont even think twice about it! 
ok this is coming out as a bash & i apologize. but im just having a hard time understanding this issue. 
please feel free to correct me but first understand that im NOT AT ALL trying to bash anyone.
again im sorry if this post comes off as a bash. thats NOT what i intended.

----------


## xdeus

I don't own any venomous snakes, but I can certainly see why people would want to own them.  I'm sure some of them own them for the "fear factor", but the majority of them probably appreciate their beauty and the type of snake.  There are some gorgeous hot snakes out there!

----------


## FatBoy

Just keep in mind...90% of people out there say the very same thing about all of us..."Why would anyone want a SNAKE as a pet"...venomous or not  :Smile:  To each his own, I'm not into hots but I have saw very few snakes that are prettier than a gaboon viper!!  :Surprised:

----------

_771subliminal_ (05-11-2010),_Anya_ (05-23-2011),_cinderbird_ (05-16-2010),_Crazy4Herps_ (04-07-2011),_darkbloodwyvern_ (12-27-2010),_dc4teg_ (05-17-2010),h00blah (07-06-2010),jacob985 (06-23-2010),mark and marley (06-03-2011),_PolishPython_ (05-08-2010),Recreation (07-19-2013),_Redneck_Crow_ (03-29-2011),Seru1 (05-09-2010),_Simple Man_ (03-29-2011),_smd58_ (11-05-2010),Zach (05-10-2010)

----------


## gp_dragsandballs

The patterns and colors on my rhino viper aren't seen on any non-venomous snake. Theres no thrill factor that I may get bit and die but I get a kick having this beautiful specimen.

----------


## MKHerps

I keep both hots and balls. I dont keep them at all for a thrill. The thrill I get is going out a 2am and crawling around in the mountains looking for rattlesnakes. Talk about excitment. But no, I keep the snakes I like venomous or not. I know a lot of people that have kept hot snakes for more then 40yrs and never been bit. Then you get people that are just asking for a bite.   You mentioned that the snake could kill you at the first bit of carelessness, and you are right. That is why you follow the rules and dont get careless. If you are in a hurry and cant take the extra time it takes to handle hot carefully, then wait till you have time to it right. I hear all the time" I was in a hurry and the snake was on the other side of the cage, so I just tried to grab the water or poop and got bite." If you dont have the time leave it till tomorrow.

I love my eyelash vipers. They are amazing, so much different form ball pythons. If you have not experienced keeping hots you will never understand why people keep them. They are much more advanced then your nonvenomous snakes.

----------

_darkbloodwyvern_ (12-27-2010)

----------


## jzoot3d

> I don't own any venomous snakes, but I can certainly see why people would want to own them.  I'm sure some of them own them for the "fear factor", but the majority of them probably appreciate their beauty and the type of snake.  There are some gorgeous hot snakes out there!


Sooo true broski! 90% of my friends are like why do you have snakes?!  To each his own is right.  BUt some choices are clearly smarter.  Buh what is a sexier than a monocled cobra?

----------


## mainbutter

> Buh what is a sexier than a monocled cobra?


A spectacled cobra  :Razz: 

These guys pretty much hit it on the head.

Herpetoculture is all about experiencing reptiles and amphibians.  It's about caring for, raising, keeping, and propogating these creatures.  Just because an animal is dangerous doesn't make it no longer worthy of experiencing, it just means those experiences must be much more controlled than draping your corn snake across your forearm.

There is no difference in the questions:
"why would you keep reptiles?"
"why would you keep snakes?"
"why would you keep venomous snakes?"
"why would you keep monitors?"
"why would you keep frogs?"
"why would you keep caimans?"
"why would you keep alligator snapping turtles?"

The answer is all the same, even if some pose various degrees of danger, or are less suitable for handling than other species.

----------


## wolfy-hound

Technically you could say the same thing about many animals that we keep as pets.  Horses are a good one that comes to mind.  More people are killed by horses than pet venomous snakes.  Yet no one goes "You're CRAZY! Owning a horse! Those things could kick you in the head and you'd just DIE or be crippled!!"

People ride dirt bikes or motorcycles, jump out of perfectly good airplanes, keep venomous snakes, own horses, drive cars on the HIGHWAY!!!!  

Many things we do, and many animals commonly kept are technically able to kill you.  It's how you handle it, how careful you are and what you love.  Keeping venomous snakes should be no more dangerous than keeping a horse, when you think about it.  And TECHNICALLY you put yourself at far mroe risk walking around a horse than if you're properly handling a hot, with hooks/tongs etc.  Yet people walk around horses all the time, because they are 'tame' and 'domesticated' and 'beautiful'.  They still kill folks, sometimes just because something startled them.

It's all different strokes for different folks.

----------


## Royal Morphz

I am a fan of Venomous herps and one of my first forays into the snake world was a Bothriechis schlegelii or Eyelash Viper. I though it was just the bees knees and had her for almost 5 years before she went to live out her days at the Nashville Wildlife park at Grassmere. I find one of the most beautiful animals in the world to be the Bitis nasicornis (Rhinoceros Viper). I mean do a google search on the Rhino Viper and you will see all sorts of color. You do have to know that at any moment there can be a lack in judgement and you could be hurt or worse killed. Hence why the boss says we cant have any at all.

----------


## mommanessy247

thanks you guys! all your responses were helpful. im grateful no one got defensive...yet. as i said before i'd been taught to believe that venomous snakes were somethinhg to be greatly feared & left alone but then i recently discovered via this forum that people actually own them! i was like "whoa! venomous snakes? really? why?" 
i thought there was a thrill factor there...like people would be like in a coversation of, i own a dog...i own a horse...i own a ball python & then someone goes "yeah well i own a freakin' cobra!"
ya know what i mean? is it really like that?
or am i just spinning up weird concoctions in my head?

----------


## wolfy-hound

Of course there's SOME owners of hots that just own them for the thrill of saying "I own a cobra", just like some snake owners, even if it's just a "lowly" cornsnake, will own it just to be able to brag "I own a snake!".  Some folks will own a pit bull so they can look big n' bad.  Some girls own horses just because they feel special by owning a horse(there's a whole psychological thing behind young girls loving horses BTW, I've totally ticced off some ladies laying all of it out to them too!), and some people feel a thrill owning a large monitor like a Nile or Blackthroat.

But in general I think most folks own pets because they genuinely love the animals.  Venomous reptiles are every bit as gorgeous and facinating as the nonvenomous species.  Owning a horse vs owning a pony?  Owning a motorcycle vs owning a minivan?

Just like some people only own a snake in order to get to see a rat die every week, but it's not necassarily the "norm" for snake owners.  Most people who have owned hots for more than say... a year.. seem to be genuinely a lover of the animals for themselves, not for any status or thrill of owning a dangerous animal.  I think the ones that are just thrilled at thinking they gain status by owning something considered "dangerous" are the ones that get tired of them and get rid of them eventually.  Sort of like people owning a tiger for the big thrill... vs those that love tigers and want to have and care for them because they love the species for itself.


** No offense to any cornsnake owners, I love corns too.  Just using them as a classic example of a "totally harmless" snake.  Don't get the pitchforks and torchs, I'll just hide until you get bored and stop looking for me.

----------


## blackcrystal22

I want two, for the beauty of the animals.

But respectfully, I won't get any until I move to my own place.

----------


## mommanessy247

ah i see, so it can be a thrill seeking thing for some. i think the *irresponsible* venomous snake owners are stupid. im not gonna say they deserve to get tagged cuz i would never wish that kind of pain & agony on anyone. 
now the ones that are using them to milk the venom for antivenom for hospitals - thats a noble cause. my hubby was reading what i was saying & brought that up, thanks dear. 
im bashing the *irresponsible* venomous snake owners in this post *NOT* all snake owners, so please read this post again carefully if you think im bashing you. 
thanks to all that have responded with the intent to educate me. i appreciate it.

----------


## wolfy-hound

Well, by that, all irresponsible snake owners in general are stupid, whether it's venomous or non.  Hot owners are really no different than any other owner.

And if the person isn't milking for venom, that doesn't need to mean they aren't responsible owners, which I don't think you're trying to imply, but your post kind of seems to say.  Plus, if they are milking venom but being irresponsible at the same time, it's still bad.

----------


## mommanessy247

i wasnt trying to imply that if they arent milking venom then they're irresponsible...that was not my intention. i was just making that milking venom statement cuz my hubby brought it up to remind me that some people do that. thats all.

----------


## Brunoheart

I was always curious about whether or not hots can be "handled"?  I know that they can moved with a hook and all, but do keepers ever get to actually lay thier hands on anything other than their hots' tails?  I have great respect for people that successfully keep hots.  I know I could probably never do it, but thanks to them, I get to see beautiful pics and possibly even get to admire them at shows.

----------


## mommanessy247

i know they get handled when milking venom. other then milking venom i highly doubt hots can be handled like a non venomous snake. i just dont think anyone who owns a hot would think twice to do it cuz of the high danger risk it poses, unless they have backup, alot of antivenom & several emt's standing by.

----------


## BOWSER11788

just wondering, not to highjack but why, are hots, wilder than normals, if they were handled since birth, but i wouldn't take the chance, even a puppy dog tame bp, can still bite,

----------


## kellysballs

I know a handful of people who keep hots and of them the only one who ever lays a hand on their animals is the Carl and he extracts the venom for medical purposes. 

I know that one day I would like to own two types of venomous reptiles, a gila monster and a LA phase copper head. I love the look of the gila monsters and I think the LA phase copper head is the most beautiful snake on the planet. But if I do ever own a hot I will NEVER touch it.

----------


## j_h_smith

I've kept many reptiles over the last 20 years.  I've always loved the venimous snakes too, particularly the Albino Monocled Cobra.  But I don't feel as if I have the technical knowledge or ability to own these snakes.  It is a really big commitment.  One that I'm not sure I have.  I'm not sure I will ever feel like I'm ready for a venomous snake, but I love them.

But I would hope that anyone looking at owning one of these snakes, look long and hard before making that purchase.

Jim Smith

----------


## CA cowgirl

Years ago I kept a juvenile rattlesnake because I wanted the thrill.  I was young and foolish.  I now would like to own a venomous snake or two as they are extremely gorgeous - copperhead and eyelash viper - but I'm not ready yet.  It won't be for the thrill or power of saying I own something that's deadly or dangerous.




> I keep both hots and balls. I dont keep them at all for a thrill. The thrill I get is going out a 2am and crawling around in the mountains looking for rattlesnakes.


Yep, herping for hots is exhilarating!!  Herping in general is a hoot!




> You mentioned that the snake could kill you at the first bit of carelessness, and you are right. That is why you follow the rules and dont get careless. If you are in a hurry and cant take the extra time it takes to handle hot carefully, then wait till you have time to it right.


I believe that's exactly the mindset that one should have when keeping venomous reptiles.  No exceptions to that rule and that'll help ensure the best safety.




> I love my eyelash vipers.


I loves eyelash vipers!!  :Sweeet:

----------

_MKHerps_ (05-17-2010)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

I absolutely love hots. I dont have any and the only thing keeping me from having any is not being able to handle them. Being a reptile enthusiest I can fully understand why some people own them. I like to be able to hold and handle all of my reptiles and therefore would not own hots but I think they are amazing and have no problem with those that do keep them.

----------


## Paysons Bps

I think if i had the option of keeping a venomous snake I would theres such a nice variety of colors, sizes, and behavior. Just a thrill

-Payson!

----------


## anthonym

Personally, In the past year I have found myself more and more drawn to hots. I find them incredibly fascinating. Some of their behaviors are so much different than a lot of the non-venomous snakes we are all used to. I currently only own a few rear-fanged snakes in my collection, but will be getting a sexed pair of _Crotalus cerastes_ (sidewinders) later this summer from a guy in my area when his gravid female gives birth.  :Smile:  Yes hots are a much greater risk of course, but I don't subscribe to the "its not if, its when you get bit" mantra. I am a firm believer that with proper handling and not getting careless or "comfortable" with them you can avoid problems. If you get bit, it was your own fault for doing something stupid 99% of the time.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Even though this might be a late post to this,

It's like saying why would snake owners own pythons or boas or colubrids.  We like them, we like owning them, we like their style, attitudes, coloration, morphs, etc.  Same goes for venomous snakes.  I honestly wouldn't mind owning a venomous species.  It's just a part of the snake hobby.

When I volunteer I'm around venomous snakes all day and they are fascinating.  Of course I don't touch them, but I see them face to face right through glass.  They are really cool and seem like a joy to own, you just have to take those extra precautions to avoid being bitten.

Some people prefer to keep other things, just as we do.  Like how some people like keeping dogs, others like keeping cats.  Some people keep fish, others keep hermit crabs.  Some people keep tarantulas, others keep scorpions.

----------

wolfy-hound (05-16-2010)

----------


## Neal

> i fail to understand WHY people feel the need to own venomous snakes. is there a thrill factor to it? you know they can, at any moment of even the slightest carelessness, kill you & the snake wont even think twice about it! 
> ok this is coming out as a bash & i apologize. but im just having a hard time understanding this issue. 
> please feel free to correct me but first understand that im NOT AT ALL trying to bash anyone.
> again im sorry if this post comes off as a bash. thats NOT what i intended.


I'm not going to read all the posts, but I will sum this up very quickly.

Some of your venomous snakes have the most extraordinary personalities, and being that reason a lot of people keep them.

However, yes some people may keep a venomous snake because it's "dangerous".

My opinion on it, is as long as they have a good amount of experience with snakes, and have done a lot of research on what could possibly go wrong, and have taken the necessary steps if something should go wrong, as well as show the utmost responsibility for these animals, then I support their decision.

EDIT:

What other snakes besides certain venomous species have a rattler on their tail?
What other snakes besides a Cobra that can actually hood up identically?

----------


## Denial

A responsible keeper never worries about the possiblity of death because you have to get bitten to die and you have to get careless to get bitten. Dont get careless follow the rules. Never get in a hurry with these animals. When there kept right its not really any more dangerous then keeping any other type animal

----------


## piranhaking

I don't keep venomous snakes, and I don't know that i would ever take the risk, but I absolutly love copperheads.  My college had two of them when I worked there (not with the hots, just with everything else).  They were the most beautiful thing there.  There are very few snakes that I think are more beautiful than a well colored copperhead.  I would love to have one if it weren't for the danger.  I have looked and talked to alot of people, and there's really not anything that looks even close to them that is not a hot unfortunatly.

----------


## redpython

unless you are doing venom extraction or research, it's a cool and/or ego factor.

----------


## Buttons

> unless you are doing venom extraction or research, it's a cool and/or ego factor.


and unless you breed balls or research them its a cool factor....  :Wink:

----------

_anthonym_ (06-23-2010),_MKHerps_ (06-23-2010)

----------


## anthonym

> unless you are doing venom extraction or research, it's a cool and/or ego factor.


Ummm... not sure I follow your logic... So we are only allowed to be fascinated and enjoy observing/the husbandry involvement of non venomous snakes? But the minute that our fascination falls into the realm of hots, its only because we are trying to be cool/have an ego? And I'm not asking that rhetorically. Seriously, do tell what your logic is behind that statement.

Pretty sure there is quite a large community of keepers who are incredibly knowledgable and passionate about hots that would disagree with you..

----------


## mommanessy247

oh..no no no that's definitley *NOT* what i intended to sound like. if keeping hots suits someone then more power to 'em but i was just *ASKING* if that was the reason behind it...it was a question...did i forget to put a question mark there? oops my bad, lol.again it was meant as a question...
please forgive my poorly phrased post.

----------


## jkobylka

People keep hots for the same reason people keep non venimous snakes... because they are amazing animals and it is a pleasure to work with them. Some, like me, want to avoid the risk (at least at this stage) that comes with keeping venimous snakes, but hot keepers are just like you and me (for the most part, lol).

Justin

----------


## anthonym

> oh..no no no that's definitley *NOT* what i intended to sound like. if keeping hots suits someone then more power to 'em but i was just *ASKING* if that was the reason behind it...it was a question...did i forget to put a question mark there? oops my bad, lol.again it was meant as a question...
> please forgive my poorly phrased post.


I wasn't directing that at you. If you'll notice, I quoted redpython and was replying to him directly. Your initial question was fine.

----------


## Dragoon

> Just keep in mind...90% of people out there say the very same thing about all of us..."Why would anyone want a SNAKE as a pet"...venomous or not  To each his own, I'm not into hots but I have saw very few snakes that are prettier than a gaboon viper!!


I dont own hot or want to for safety sake but some gaboon morphs are some of the most amazing looking snakes i have ever seen.

----------


## MKHerps

This is just one reason we keep hots.

----------


## anthonym

Those are some really nice taylori! Agkistrodons are definitely some of my favorite hots

----------


## MKHerps

The one one the left is actually a hypo. These are not my snakes. These belong to a very good friend. His bloodline is the only pure hypo taylori.  The colors are amazing and I thought the photo would be a good representation of why we keep hots. It has nothing to do with a thrill. They are just another snake, with different physical characteristics. If any of the people on this thread( that have bashed hot keepers) would take the time to learn more and work with hots they would have a hole new outlook on the topic. But by no means am I asking inexperienced people to just go out and start working with a venomous reptile to see what I mean.

----------


## mommanessy247

thank you all for educating me. im thinking a little bit differently now about hot keepers and hots. im still fearful of venomous snakes but its more of a respect-fear. i thought my way of thinking about this issue was wrong and its been proven here that it was, so i appreciate the educational info i got. thanks again.

----------


## AkHerps

> I think the irresponsible venomous snake owners are stupid.


I think irresponsible owners of any animal are stupid...

I agree with a lot of people, I don't think it's about the thrill. I have a lot of reptiles just because they are pretty.  If my barred tiger salamander was venomous, I'd still have him cause he's just soo adorable, with what and his permanent smile and all  :Very Happy:

----------


## JEWSKIN

> Just keep in mind...90% of people out there say the very same thing about all of us..."Why would anyone want a SNAKE as a pet"...venomous or not  To each his own, I'm not into hots but I have saw very few snakes that are prettier than a gaboon viper!!



I have to agree gaboons are gorgeous! and well the owning of hots well the responsible owners more less respect admire and love everything about them sigh

----------


## Bellabob

I don't own any venomous snakes...yet...but I thnk the main reason why people keep them is because they are simply BEAUTIFUL animals to watch, keep, feed, breed and take care of. Soem epople own hots for medical purposes, supplying venom to medical facilities.

----------


## zina10

Not that I would ever keep one...but most I've seen have been kept in gorgeous naturalistic setups. I think that really adds to their beauty. Not to mention you can observe their behavior and beauty.

I can see why some people (breeders, research, etc) have to keep snakes in tubs, but I LOVE to see them, and I find them much more attractive in a somewhat naturalistic setup.

----------


## mainbutter

> I LOVE to see them, and I find them much more attractive in a somewhat naturalistic setup.


Not only that, but I find that bio-active substrates keep required interaction much less frequent.

----------


## tylersweeney22

> Sooo true broski! 90% of my friends are like why do you have snakes?!  To each his own is right.  BUt some choices are clearly smarter.  Buh what is a sexier than a monocled cobra?


rhino viper has to be hands down the most amazing looking snake out there there a few other vipers too that are prety inpresive. i dont know im not really a cobra fan on the look side they need more color , i will say the first time i heard a king cobra growl i was very impresed with that.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

One thing I hate is those that put their HOTS under the knife to better suit their needs.

If you cant handle a HOT then you shouldnt have one period. Were not here to alter wildlife to better suit our needs, especially their body which is natural to them.

When i kept my Cobra never once did making her a venomoid come cross my mind EVER.

They are not for everyone and should be left way they were meant to be. Especially not all venomoids are 100% free from venom to where some still can produce small amounts.

----------


## Dundee

Some keep them and milk them to make anivenom some keep to admire then each to his own. But if i had a choice of owning  a venomous snake id get getting trained by a experianced HOT keeper. id love to own a gaboon and a king cobra. Gaboons are just s beauty, and the king cobra is just a pure amazing snake very calculating and intelagent speciman.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> Some keep them and milk them to make anivenom some keep to admire then each to his own. But if i had a choice of owning  a venomous snake id get getting trained by a experianced HOT keeper. id love to own a gaboon and a king cobra. Gaboons are just s beauty, and the king cobra is just a pure amazing snake very calculating and intelagent speciman.


2 reasons why most dont get king corbas and gabbys is they are more reluctant to eat rodents. Their diet consists of other snakes but they can take rodents here and there. As for Gabbys i believe its due to their larger fangs and having the fastest strike of all venomous.

----------


## Denial

I would be all over a baby king if I could find one that is one a rodent diet. BUt as rich stated there very hard to come by that are on a rodent diet. It justs costs a bit more for a snake diet then a rodent diet

----------


## Denial

And also with gabbys that seems to me on of the more popular venomous animals people own. Almost every collection I see posted usually has either a rhino or a gabby in it. And 90 percent of all the posts from keepers that dont keep hots usually say one of those are there favorites. I cant wait to add some gabbys and rhinos to my collection. Im hoping to start adding to the hots in feb/2011.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

I hope to add in a Prairie rattler in my collection for display. Id love to get a Gabby or cobra again but the Cobra was a handful.

----------


## dembonez

why do people have fish? you can't hold them either but a lot of people have them! why? because they are an add to a room!  :Smile:  like a way to almost express yourself






lol sorry yes i know i sound insane!  :Razz:  its just what i think  :Chew:

----------


## anatess

In the Montessori school my kid goes to, animals are a required part of the classroom.  It is through this personal interaction with nature that teaches children the love and respect for all species of plants and animals.

This is the same for any of our pets.  Be it fish, turtles, hamsters, snakes, and even our family dog.  The beta fish in my 7-year-old kid's room (that he has 100% responsibility for) teaches my kid that he has the power to affect some other creature's existence.  But more importantly, it allows him to experience the rewards of understanding the ins-and-outs of a beta fish so that hopefully, when he grows up, he can have this knowledge to better care for the beta fish as a wild population and even the world of fish as a whole.

I am scared of snakes.  It comes from a cultural stigma growing up.  We didn't have Steve Irwin then.  Yes, it is irrational but even now, owning 7 snakes, I still can't shake it off.

My kids are growing up without that phobia.  They have these snakes as pets and they love them and care for them.  These will be the people who will grow up to affect change in the environment and in our legislature, etc.

Right now, they are happy to say they own a "venomous" snake - a western hognose.  Sure, it's not a constrictor, it shoots venom to its prey, so okay, it's venomous.  Of course, its venom is not deadly to humans.  But, the interest they have on anything venomous is heightened because of it.  They can tell you all about the western hognose and how it subdues prey.  You should see their books - they have several venomous reptiles book among their other reptile books and they can recite the contents of that book.  They love the zoo where they get up to the glass face to face with a cottonmouth, a cobra, all kinds of vipers, etc.  They spend a lot of time at the reptile store who has a venomous reptiles exhibit.

All these is a good thing.  I can guarantee you that these 2 boys (under 10 years old) will be strong advocates for the health and well-being of snakes - as pets or in the wild - when they grow up!

----------


## majorleaguereptiles

IMO venomous snakes are the most beautiful of all reptiles. Definitely doesn't mean I'll house them. I love to see them used for research, education, and medicine. People are are trained in the field to handle them for these purposes. I understand the desire to house them for the simple beauty and presence. People do place themselves at risk in daily life, but many of those are necessary risks that go hand in hand with supporting yourself and a family. Housing a venomous snake is an unnecessary risk that I would never like to place myself or those around me in. Comparing a horse to a cobra, just doesn't quite sync up for me. Now I would compare it similar to a firearm though, and many people do own them... 

I understand the desire, I really do. I've housed reptiles for 20 years, but I can never come to terms with bringing anything venomous into my household or within any remote distance. Pretty neat tho to see them in the field though.. I also have the luxury of walking through the reptile house here at the San Diego Zoo when I please because my wife works there.  :Smile:   I think I've seen just about all of them do their thing. 

P.S. To all the venomous snake owners out there, I hope you have good health and liability insurance.

----------


## mommanessy247

i dont dispute that some of the venomous snakes i've seen here are gorgeous but i was just curious as why ppl would own them as pets if thats what they're doing. i'm all for ppl using them to further medical research when antivenom is concerned...lord knows we need plenty of that, lol.

----------


## Denial

Same reason people own dogs and cats. Its what we choose to own as a pet. I feel that keeping venomous snakes really is not anymore dangerous then keeping other types of pets. As long as you know what you are doing and your not a moron. There not these evil little creatures that are out to kill you. Give them respect and you get that in return. Most hots calm down quite nicely. Learn how to handle a hook properly.

----------

_anthonym_ (12-29-2010),_BPelizabeth_ (12-27-2010)

----------


## deminon

i dont keep hots (maybe someday) i really dont see any problems with people keeping them. i personally think that cobras are some of natures most fascinating and beautful creatures.

----------


## dembonez

eh imo who cares lol

----------


## marbo

Because a ball python, no matter what morph, will never look like this:

----------

_Denial_ (12-15-2010),LeviBP (12-27-2010)

----------


## LeviBP

> i fail to understand WHY people feel the need to own venomous snakes. is there a thrill factor to it? you know they can, at any moment of even the slightest carelessness, kill you & the snake wont even think twice about it! 
> ok this is coming out as a bash & i apologize. but im just having a hard time understanding this issue. 
> please feel free to correct me but first understand that im NOT AT ALL trying to bash anyone.
> again im sorry if this post comes off as a bash. thats NOT what i intended.


It really is no different from owning a non-venomous animal, however a larger feeling of appreciation and respect is engraved. Owners just want to admire their animals.

----------


## LeviBP

> Because a ball python, no matter what morph, will never look like this:


Is that a Gaboon? How beautiful!

----------


## Monster Dodge

I think first anyone who lives in a town house or apartment should not have that right to own a venomous snake. Because if it ever escapes, it now becomes your neighbors problem as well as yours. And if I was your neighbor with my two little girls and something happend to them in my home because your venomous snake escaped its enclosure...... lol good luck is all I will say.

If you own your own single family home on your own property and are expereinced owning hots (Experienced as in you were somebodies apprentice for awhile that owned them) I dont see it as a problem.

----------


## Denial

I dont see why everyone thinks having an apprentice is the key to venomous snake owning. Just by having a apprenticeship does not make you a better venomous snake owner. Common sense and a healthy respect for the animal does

----------

_anthonym_ (12-29-2010)

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> I dont see why everyone thinks having an apprentice is the key to venomous snake owning. Just by having a apprenticeship does not make you a better venomous snake owner. Common sense and a healthy respect for the animal does


Not to mention where do you think the top Venomous Handlers learned from. Not everyone had the option of working with someone to teach them. Most snake skills are learned on your own

----------

_Denial_ (12-29-2010)

----------


## Redneck_Crow

Some of the most beautiful and fascinating snakes in the world are non-venomous.  And some of the most beautiful and fascinating snakes in the world are venomous.

I don't own venomous snakes because I want to be able to touch my snakes and handle them, and if I get bitten it's no more grief than Neosporin, a bandaid, and quite possibly getting laughed at.

But I do understand the appeal.  Years ago I cared for a handful of venomous snakes several times when their owner was on vacation.  As you can imagine, it's pretty tough to get a babysitter for your gaboons.  He had a great setup, went through how to care for them safely over and over, and it went off without a hitch.  He lucked out because he got a vacation without worrying about the safety of his snakes or the danger of an escape.  And I really lucked out--I got to spend time watching some almost hypnotically beautiful animals.  

I might add that the gaboons were well behaved.  Not a single one of them showed any signs of aggression.  It made me wish that I could unlock the cages and just touch them.  I know better, and I didn't.  But those are some sweet snakes.  I am afraid that eventually the careless, the ignorant, and the out and out jackasses who do not care for these snakes responsibly will make it impossible for those who love these animals and care for them responsibly to keep them.

----------


## garweft

> Not to mention where do you think the top Venomous Handlers learned from. Not everyone had the option of working with someone to teach them. Most snake skills are learned on your own


Learning on your own involves plenty of trial and error..... The goal of an extended apprenticeship is to reduce the error part of that equation. When keeping potentially deadly wildlife within close proximity to other peoples residences, the small inconvenience of the apprenticeship is worth the increase in public safety.

I have a few choice hot species that I plan on acquiring one day. Really I would be happy with just one golden eyelash viper, but until my children are grown it is not an option.

----------


## Denial

I disagree. When your dealing with venomous animals there is no room for trial and error. You have to do things right the first time around. Responsibility is the key to keeping these animals. Its not rocket science its truly no different then keeping any other snake species other then  Safe handling and secure enclosures. You see alot of people that have kept these animals for years and in some peoples eyes are the "experienced" keepers that others would go to for guidance and they do things that would get a new keeper killed. Some people get comfortable with there animals and take short cuts that new keepers should not take. And I would hate for them to see it while they are under apprenticeship and think its ok for them. Venomous keeping is not for everyone but at the same time its also not very hard to be safe keeping them.

----------


## jason_ladouceur

> I disagree. When your dealing with venomous animals there is no room for trial and error. You have to do things right the first time around. Responsibility is the key to keeping these animals. Its not rocket science its truly no different then keeping any other snake species other then  Safe handling and secure enclosures. You see alot of people that have kept these animals for years and in some peoples eyes are the "experienced" keepers that others would go to for guidance and they do things that would get a new keeper killed. Some people get comfortable with there animals and take short cuts that new keepers should not take. And I would hate for them to see it while they are under apprenticeship and think its ok for them. Venomous keeping is not for everyone but at the same time its also not very hard to be safe keeping them.


I totally agree that an apprenticeship under a keeper who has picked up bad habits could do more harm than good.  And that some keepers do begin to take short cuts after years of being around dangerous captives.  I do however think that there is much to be gained by getting instruction from an experienced keeper.  For instance I was “self taught”  and it would have been nice to have someone around to teach me some things. Like “atheris can strike the entire length of there body, minus about 1 ½” of their tail”  this is a lesson that I almost learned the hard way when a hooked squam that I thought was at a safe distance missed my knee by about an inch.  But at the end of the day I couldn’t agree more that hot must be kept only by people who exercise by common sense and take every precaution.  I think there are far too many keepers that keep hots because they are venomous not In spite of it.

----------


## EvilLost

I will gladly answer this question for you as my family has asked me the exact same question a billion times. 

Firstly, why own a snake of any kind? This is the root of my family's issues with many of my pets. "They can't bond with you or recognize you, whats the point?" So if you think snakes are ok, but hot snakes are not, then I ask you the same question above....why would one be ok and not the other? Yes it is more dangerous, but so what? And not ALL venomous snakes can kill you...

For me, personally, I like to own snakes (and tarantulas, scorpions, and what have you) NOT because I like to display them but because I absolutely love animals. I genuinely study them. I don't breed my animals, and in the rare case I would attempt a breeding it would be to understand the processes the animals go through, not to make certain genetic babies. I try to understand why they act the way they do; what their behaviors mean; and whatnot. I don't see why any venomous animal is different in any way?

Do you feel the same way about tarantulas? scorpions? or really any other non-bonding non-display animal?




> i fail to understand WHY people feel the need to own venomous snakes. is there a thrill factor to it? you know they can, at any moment of even the slightest carelessness, kill you & the snake wont even think twice about it! 
> ok this is coming out as a bash & i apologize. but im just having a hard time understanding this issue. 
> please feel free to correct me but first understand that im NOT AT ALL trying to bash anyone.
> again im sorry if this post comes off as a bash. thats NOT what i intended.

----------


## Crazy4Herps

> i fail to understand WHY people feel the need to own venomous snakes. is there a thrill factor to it? you know they can, at any moment of even the slightest carelessness, kill you & the snake wont even think twice about it! 
> ok this is coming out as a bash & i apologize. but im just having a hard time understanding this issue. 
> please feel free to correct me but first understand that im NOT AT ALL trying to bash anyone.
> again im sorry if this post comes off as a bash. thats NOT what i intended.


I too do not understand why people feel the need to keep venomous snakes. However, I would hope that all of us snake keepers are able to understand how it is to be criticized for keeping certain animals. I'm sure we have all experienced how difficult it is to explain our hobby to those who fear snakes. I have gotten all kinds of people telling me how stupid I am to keep snakes, and all of the snakes I keep are practically harmless. Simply because they do not share my interest and understanding of reptiles does not mean that I am unjustified in keeping reptiles.

While I share your views on the topic of venomous snakes, I am able to respect those who keep them, and understand that they have a fascination that goes beyond my zone of comfort.

----------


## Ballpython234

> i fail to understand WHY people feel the need to own venomous snakes. is there a thrill factor to it? you know they can, at any moment of even the slightest carelessness, kill you & the snake wont even think twice about it! 
> ok this is coming out as a bash & i apologize. but im just having a hard time understanding this issue. 
> please feel free to correct me but first understand that im NOT AT ALL trying to bash anyone.
> again im sorry if this post comes off as a bash. thats NOT what i intended.


I can see why. Because they are the coolest looking of all snakes, and because it something that most people don't have. I might be getting a rattlesnake soon... something like a mottled rock rattler, or maybe a banded rock rattler.

----------


## mark and marley

> Just keep in mind...90% of people out there say the very same thing about all of us..."Why would anyone want a SNAKE as a pet"...venomous or not  To each his own, I'm not into hots but I have saw very few snakes that are prettier than a gaboon viper!!


you are right that gaboon is marvelous.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_peZ...eature=related
if i didnt have a daughter,family and friends i would have a hot snake.
i guess each person that does have one or some has there own reasons.
i believe most is out of respect and and they worship them like gods. :Good Job:

----------

